# NuCanoe or Ocean...........?



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

New to kayaks. I'm considering the NuCanoe Frontier12, and the Ocean Prowler Big Game II. It would be exclusively for fishing inland lakes on calmer days. I'm perhaps "big boned", perhaps even "husky". 350lbs. to be exact. Do you experienced kayak guys have any likes -dislikes - issues - opinions about either of these. Maybe you have some other suggestions (and I don't mean "lose weight").  I'm really looking forward to fishing from a kayak. It looks like a lot of fun. Thanks in advance for any advice. Capnhook


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Capnhook said:


> New to kayaks. I'm considering the NuCanoe Frontier12, and the Ocean Prowler Big Game II. It would be exclusively for fishing inland lakes on calmer days. I'm perhaps "big boned", perhaps even "husky". 350lbs. to be exact. Do you experienced kayak guys have any likes -dislikes - issues - opinions about either of these. Maybe you have some other suggestions (and I don't mean "lose weight").  I'm really looking forward to fishing from a kayak. It looks like a lot of fun. Thanks in advance for any advice. Capnhook


I've looked at both of these recently.
Tough call
I want one


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I know I'm dying to try out a nucanoe ..
Hows it paddle?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Comfort, the new canoe wins hands down. The OK will be easier to paddle.
Check out the wilderness systems ride series. They will handle your size. The ride series will be a more versatile rig. Both the OK and the NuCanoe are nice rigs though.
Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

CapnHook - 

I use a NuCanoe Frontier 12 for the very reason it is so stable. I'm 6'7'' and close to 320 and I feel very comfortable in it. I have even stood up in it (in very shallow water!). I have only fished inland lakes with it but I do often use a trolling motor/small battery setup as well. It is wide (looks about 7'' wider than the Ocean Prowler) and probably is a bit tougher to paddle than other kayaks but it seems to track very well plus the seat is fairly high (added comfort). 

About the only negative I can think of is at my weight you don't want to unplug the scuppers in the Frontier. You can do it and I probably would if I was fishing very rough water - but you will get an inch or so of water in back third of the kayak. I have heard that other kayaks have a similar issue with bigger riders. Another thing to keep in mind is that the bigger kayaks are also fairly heavy - something to remember as you think about transportation options.

I have not fished from other kayaks but I can certainly recommend the Frontier for big and tall folks.

I am in West Bloomfield - feel free to ping me and we can set something up to test it out (assuming this ice ever melts). 

Hope that helps!

Kelvin


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Thank KRC, and everyone else that responded. I did put my hands on the Prowler, the Ride 115X (NICE BOAT), and others, but for my purposes, the Nucanoe has it. Having another man "of acreage" tell me it works, means a lot. I have settled on the Nucanoe Frontier 12 with the Bass package. I'm going to Kayak Corral tomorrow and buy one. As to the open scupper/water problem, I saw a one way valve for the scupper that lets water out from inside, but seals tight when the water comes from the other way. I think it's some kind of float ball valve. I also found a small trolling mtr. 30 lb thrust Minn Kota with a very short shaft for $100. I'm getting STOKED about this kayak thing. Can't wait. Thanks again.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm looking into fishing from a kayak also. That Nucanoe looks like a good one.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Slowpoke, that raised swivel seat makes all the difference. Better on the knees and getting on and off. I let you know in a month or so when all this ice melts. Capnhook


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I really dig the fact its a flat back designed for a small motor. Just wonder how well she'll paddle in current


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Im really starting to itch a yak and some steel!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Capnhook said:


> Slowpoke, that raised swivel seat makes all the difference. Better on the knees and getting on and off. I let you know in a month or so when all this ice melts. Capnhook


That raised seat looks great. Please let me know how you like it if you get a chance to put it on the water.


----------

